#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Excel - Υπολογισμός κοινοχρήστων δαπανών

## thermoidravliki

*12.01.2013 - Σημαντική Διόρθωση!*Διόρθωση επιλογής (κλειστού διαμερίσματος) σε κεντρική θέρμανση χωρίς αυτονομία, καρτέλα (Κατανομή δαπανών Θέρμανσης). *17.01.2013 - Σημαντική διόρθωση!*Καρτέλα (Εισαγωγή δεδομένων δαπανών) πίνακας (Κατανομή δαπανών ανά κατηγορία και μήνα αναλυτικά).
Καρτέλα (Πίνακας κατανομής δαπανών) κελιά (N19:N20; K7:K16). Καρτέλα (Ειδοποιη-ριο κοινο-τωv απόδειξη) κελί (ΑΑ15).  *30.01.2013 - Ver. 1.0*Με σημαντικές διορθώσεις, βελτιώσεις επιμέρους σε όλο το βιβλίο εργασίας.
Δυνατότητα κατανομής & έκδοσης κοινόχρηστων δαπανών έως και 20 διαμερισμάτων.
Δυνατότητα απαλλαγής ιδιοκτησιών από δαπάνες κοινοχρήστων σε κάποια από  τις κατηγορίες (κοινόχρηστα -€“ ανελκυστήρας -€“ θέρμανση).
Εμφάνιση  ειδοποιήσεων προς ενημέρωση του χρήστη σε ενέργειες που πρέπει  να  προβεί για την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του βιβλίου εργασίας  *13.02.2013 - Ver. 1.5*Δυνατότητα επιλογής άμεσης  εισαγωγή των συντελεστών θέρμανσης  ιδιοκτησιών ( εi, fi ) της  μηχανολογικής μελέτης. Καρτέλα (Εισαγωγή  δεδομένων & μελέτης κελί  S6).  *06.10.2014 - Ver. 2.0*Δυνατότητα επιλογής άμεσης εισαγωγής λίτρων και κόστους πετρελαίου   θέρμανσης που καταναλώθηκε καρτέλα (Μεταφορά δεδομένων χρόνου) κελί   (Ν32). Χωρίς διαστασιολόγησης δεξαμενής καρτέλα (Δεδομένα κόστους   πετρελαίου). Σε περίπτωση χρήσης μη ορθογωνικής δεξαμενής.  *24.10.2014 - Ver. 2.0*Διόρθωση επιμέρους υπερσυνδέσεων καρτέλες (Πλοήγηση - Οδηγός χρήσης).
 *16.02.2016 - Ver. 2.0*
Διόρθωση καρτέλα (Μετρητές θέρμανσης) καλιά (G34:G53) για την ορθή μεταγωγή των δεδομένων ωρών θέρμανσης, σε νέο αρχείο (Excel Κοινοχρήστων) χρόνου.
*  29.02.2016 - Ver. 2.5
*  Σημαντική διόρθωση:
  1) Σημαντική διόρθωση καρτέλα (Εισαγωγή δεδομένων δαπανών) κελιά (Η32:ΑF51) για τον συνυπολογισμό του πάγιου αποθεματικού κατανομή δαπανών πολυκατοικίας ανά διαμέρισμα.
  2) Επιμέρους διορθώσεις στην καρτέλα (Ταμείο πολυκατοικίας)       *05.03.2016 - Ver. 3.0
*
Επιμέρους διορθώσεις, βελτιώσεις.

        Κατεβάστε από εδώ: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mpd9vg4rwj...20v3.xlsx?dl=0

----------

eveles

----------


## KaterinaV.

Γεια σας. 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για αυτή την εφαρμογή. Είναι πολύ καλή.

Εγώ όμως αντιμετωπίζω μία μικρή δυσκολία. Πρόκειται για μία οικοδομή με 5  διαμερίσματα, όπου τα 4 έχουν μαζί κεντρική θέρμανση με ωρομέτρηση.  Όταν εισάγω μόνο δαπάνες πετρελαίου, μου τα βγάζει μια χαρά. Όταν όμως  συμπληρώνω δαπάνες που κατανέμονται βάση χιλιοστών κοινοχρήστων μου  βγάζει σφάλμα (συγκεκριμένα: ελλιπής ή λάθος πληκτρολόγηση χιλιοστών  κοινοχρήστων κλπ.) και δεν τις συμπεριλαμβάνει τις δαπάνες αυτές, ενώ  υπάρχει η κατανομή αυτή. Επίσης, τα στοιχεία από την μηχανολογική μελέτη  που χρησιμοποίησα αφορούν μόνο στα 4 αυτά διαμερίσματα. Τι μπορεί να  φταίει? 

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## thermoidravliki

Απαλλαγή ιδιοκτησιών από δαπάνες κοινοχρήστων καρτέλα (Οδηγός χρήσης) επεξήγηση αριθμός (8).  

  Σε περίπτωση που το καταστατικό πολυκατοικίας προβλέπει απαλλαγή ιδιοκτησιών σε κάποια από τις κατηγορίες  
( κοινόχρηστα -€“ ανελκυστήρας -€“ θέρμανση ) για οποιονδήποτε λόγο! 

  Π.χ. εάν κάποια ιδιοκτησία έχει αποκοπή από την κεντρική θέρμανση λόγο  μετάβασης σε ατομική, θα πρέπει τα χιλιοστά θέρμανσης τις συγκεκριμένης  ιδιοκτησίας να είναι ( 0 ). 

  Εφόσον για τις ιδιοκτησίες, πριν την απαλλαγή από την συγκεκριμένη  κατηγορία δαπάνης προέκυπταν χιλιοστά, τότε ο πίνακας χιλιοστών στην  καρτέλα (Εισαγωγή δεδομένων & μελέτης - κελιά ΑC11:AE30 ) πρέπει να  αναπροσαρμοστεί με νέα μηχανολογική μελέτη, *ή αλλιώς το άθροισμα των χιλιοστών των ιδιοκτησιών που απαλλάσσονται πρέπει να κατανεμηθεί ισομερώς στις υπόλοιπες ιδιοκτησίες.
*
Δηλαδή το άθροισμα των χιλιοστών  τον εναπομενόντων διαμερισμάτων για κάθε κατηγορία χιλιοστών  (κοινόχρηστα, ανελκυστήρας, θέρμανση) θα πρέπει ναι είναι ακριβός 1,000  και όχι μικρότερο τις μονάδας!

----------



----------


## drgkt

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια!
1. Υπαρχει σε μορφη .xls (Excel 2002 for XP)?
2. Γινεται στις αρχικες μεταβλητες να συμπεριβληθει και ο αριθμος διαμερισματων και απο εκει να διαμορφωθουν ολοι οι υπολογισμοι, γραμμες / κελλια ονοματων ιδιοκτητων / ενοικιαστων κλπ?
3. Μπορω να προσαρμόσω το εξελοφυλλο για 23 διαμερισματα και πως?*
4. Μερικα κελια δεν φαινονται σωστα, μπορω ν' αλλαξω το φορματ? (βλ. εικονα)*
 *Αν δεν κανω λαθος, χρειαζεται κωδικος.

----------


## irene_dimitr

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Akrivi123

το excel μου ζηταει κωδικο για ξεκλειδωμα ωστε να περασω δεδομενα, με ενημερωνετε για κωδικο? ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Το Excel είναι προστατευμένο με κωδικό.
Που σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείτε να επεξεργαστείτε όλα τα κελιά.
Μόνο τα κελιά εκείνα τα οποία είναι χωρίς προστασία και στα οποία εισάγουμε δεδομένα. 
Τα κελιά αυτά είναι τα κελιά με κίτρινο χρώμα.

Υπάρχουν και οδηγίες χρήσης.

----------

